# Placed the Jägerhaus



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I worked on the same end of the layout I was working on a couple of weeks ago and moved to the inside of the loop.

This structure has a large footprint so I needed more space than was at the top of the mountain.

I built up and leveled the building site and made a roadbed from cardboard. After that I used polyester batting for the landform under the plaster cloth. There is three layers of cloth for rigidity and strength. There will be some exposed rock like the level below and some grassy areas with a lot of spruce, fir, and pine.

The base is just a square of 1/2" plywood and a few other scraps I had laying about. I didn't have to cut one piece of wood.

You can see how the road winds down from the hillside and I may have this come out to the main road through a small tunnel underneath the ÖBB branch line and through what will be a rock wall. This is next to the interlock tower right after the main road crosses the tracks.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great work, as usual.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

good looking building. Nice job you've done with it. Looks like it should have a moat with that drawbridge?

Really going to come together when you get the wall painted, backdropped.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a great job on the building!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

AS usual MichaelE, you're work is amazing. Anxious to see it with all the trees!!!!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking building. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Very cool. :thumbsup:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Don't laugh at the Walmart Christmas trees. I was in a hurry and couldn't wait for the real HO scale trees to arrive.

I lightly weathered the structure on the foundation, roof, and very slightly under some of the windows. I'm going to add some flower boxes in a day or two to add some color to the scene.

Gotta have flower boxes on German structures!

It turned out better than I expected for cobbling it together in an afternoon.














































ÖBB 2143 climbing the mountain grade to the ski area:










DB intercity express coming into the station meets a DB regional train with a Swiss SBB consist:


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

The weathering is just right.

About those trees...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Just great!


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Gee, I may have to go to walmart.


----------



## Steamfan77 (Jan 28, 2011)

The building is a star Michael, well done.

Andy


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you.

I retrieved the vehicle tunnel portal from the top of the mountain the other day and have placed it to the right of the interlock tower as a means to get to the Jägerhaus.

The opening is lined and blocked from the back so it doesn't join the road. You have to use your imagination for that, but it looks the part.

I'm going to place a street lamp at this intersection to highlight it.


----------

